# frecuencia de corte



## meyio (Oct 30, 2007)

Primero saludaros a todos, mi pregunta es. se que es basica pero llevo un lio tremendo, como afecta la frecuencia de corte a un condensador. gracias por anticipado

Un saludo!


----------



## luchovl2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola, si te refieres a  un circuito RC, como un filtro pasa bajo en el que la tension de salida esta sobre el capacitor, vas a tener la frecuencia de corte donde dicha tensión caiga al 70% aproximadamente de la tensión de entrada. Porque a medida que aumenta la frecuencia disminuye la reactancia del capacitor y por ende la tensión sobre el mismo. La frecuencia de corte se puede calcular como fc=1/(2*pi*RC).
Saludos.


----------



## meyio (Oct 30, 2007)

si me referia a un circuito RC, gracias!


----------

